# What shrimp(s) do you keep?



## logi-cat (5 Aug 2011)

Hi, I was wondering what shrimp(s) do people keep or want to keep in their aquarium. At the moment i have an Amano shrimp, 8 Cherry Red shrimp and 9 Crystal red Shrimps.


----------



## flyingfish (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: What shrimp do you want to keep?*

Crystal Red and Red Cherry shrimp.


----------



## hotweldfire (6 Aug 2011)

As of yesterday, job lots. Had a delivery I ordered ages ago primarily for my nano but that's turned into a shrimp killer so they've all gone in my main tank. Not ideal as lots of potential undesirable cross breeding:

Neocaridina
unknown (large) number of red cherries ranging from decent cherry grade up to taiwan painted fire red
10 blue pearls

Caridina
About 15 CRS (mostly B grade but 3 or 4 S grade)
5-10 CBS, half A and some S and SS
9 fairly high grade golden bees
3 snow bees

Paracaridina
4 blue bees
1 quite stunning black bee, a princess bee I think


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Aug 2011)

I never like to keep golden bees and snow bees in the same tank as CBS and CRS as they cross breed. Eventually you will get high grades pattern shrimp with the cross breeding but the white patch will never be solid and it always comes with a tinge of orange. I much prefer CRS and CBS to be on their own and selectively breed it for higher grade.


----------



## hotweldfire (6 Aug 2011)

I know. You can spot a crystal that has cross bred with a golden bee a mile off. Unfortunately for me not enough tanks


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Hi all,
I have a couple of Amano Shrimp in my tank but thinking about adding some more, was thinking of some more Amanos or Tiger shrimp. The Crystal Red Shrimp are really cool and nicely coloured I like them!


----------



## daniel19831123 (7 Aug 2011)

Hopefully mine will breed like rabbits from now on since the first batch has finally hatch. Can't wait till I selectively breed them to get solid white and red.


----------



## logi-cat (7 Aug 2011)

i'm still waiting for my shrimps to breed. Crystal Red shrimps are still too small, but my cherry Red Shrimps look mature and more vibrant in colour. Hopefully i won't have to wait too long.


----------



## Westyggx (7 Aug 2011)

I have CRS, Amano and Red Cherry.


----------



## kev88 (8 Aug 2011)

I have crs, brs, and sakuras. Would love to keep pearl blue, but a deep pearl blue colour...


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2011)

I only have sakuras ATM, but I'd like to get another nano to try a rarer species.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (10 Aug 2011)

I've got a bucket load of tiger shrimps. 6 Hetrapoda wild form. 5 Sunkist shrimp and 1 African filter shrimp who is currently 3 inches so still a toddler.


----------



## chrisjj (17 Aug 2011)

Cherry shrimp - hundreds
Sakura - tens
Crystals - 8
Amano - 4


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

I have approx 2000 RCS, 
30 CRS B-S Grade,
20 CBS C-B Grade, 
Amano,
Neocaridina Var Yellow
Neocaridina Var Orange
Taiwan Blue Tigers

Expecting delivery of my first 5 x Red RILI shrimp tomorrow.


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> Cherry shrimp - hundreds
> Sakura - tens
> Crystals - 8
> Amano - 4



Chris
Do you have any pix of your "Sakura"...I sold an LFS ooop Norf 200 Cherries at 40p each last year and they had them up for a fiver each as SAKURA...!!!

Herewith a pic of my Cherries....


----------



## chrisjj (15 Sep 2011)

That looks like a sakura....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Sep 2011)

These arent my shrimp but thought they deserve a wider audience    (someone else had asked to repost and they were ok with it...

Currently just have RCS and amano









Wish i could afford these.. or have the skills to keep them alive!


----------



## Bungy (15 Sep 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> That looks like a sakura....



Its just a bog standard RCS.  Admittedly after 3 years of very hard selectively breeding to produce this deep Red.

Not sure that the freshwater SAKURA is a separate species or just a term for a higher grade Cherry - Sakura being Japanese for Cherry - the Sakura shrimp is actually a Marine species...!!!!  What insences me however is thoes whom seek to profiteer from others whom are less informed.  I badge mine as RCS and nothing else, selling at 50p each....!!!!


----------



## Bungy (15 Sep 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> These arent my shrimp but thought they deserve a wider audience    (someone else had asked to repost and they were ok with it...
> 
> Currently just have RCS and amano
> 
> Wish i could afford these.. or have the skills to keep them alive!



Stunning shrimp indeed and stunning photography to match.


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Sep 2011)

Additionally to the existing CRS S, SS, SSS, SSSS, CBS S, SS, SSS, SSSS and Black tiger today we've got another beauty. Taiwan Bees. The photos are not the best now and they are only here from today, but i thought i share them.

Bentleys in the house  

















BTW just found this photo on one of our memory card. CBS B. We had a bit more time here to shoot the image.


----------



## Aquadream (15 Sep 2011)

Hi guys.
I keep a lot of cherryies, more than 200. I also breed CRS for fun. Currently have around 250 of them. Also have some Amano's.


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Sep 2011)

Beauty captures!


----------



## Aquadream (15 Sep 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Beauty captures!


Cheers. I am still learning how to use this bloody Canon 600D. It takes me ages to get a lucky shot.


----------



## J Butler (15 Sep 2011)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must have spent days then Aqua, you got seven beauties right there!

Those Taiwan bees are magnificent Victor, the white tail fanning in contrast to the black of the body looks fantastic!
I'm a complete philistine when it comes to shrimp but even I can tell they're special   

I shudder to think of the price though...


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Sep 2011)

J Butler said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup they will look much better when fully growns up. This is the Taiwan Bee - Panda.
They are very pricey so i only have a smaller group.   But looks awesome on their colors.
How the hell people breed and select lines like this?


----------



## Aquadream (15 Sep 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> How the hell people breed and select lines like this?



By breeding thousands. In my small space i can ge only few hundred at a time. Now I have some SSS to grow. Let see how many of them will turn good specimens.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (16 Sep 2011)

I read a few months back how the guy made this strain. I think he was Swedish. But it involved all the various different strains of tiger shrimp, selective breeding and patience. Which by looking at the prices of these strains online wouldn't be cheap. I would love to try something like this at some point.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Sep 2011)

He had posted that they were $180 each which is way more than I'd ever even consider... Amazing that someone will though.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Sep 2011)

A job well done 

There stunning, too thread this, very cool.


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> A job well done
> 
> There stunning, too thread this, very cool.



Stunning they are indeed. Only that from a distance will be difficult to notice their colours like with the CRS. I prefer CRS because their colours are clearly visible from far away.


----------



## hotweldfire (3 Oct 2011)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I saw a Chris Lukhuap interview with some breeder who claimed that the taiwan bee strains came from keeping multiple species of caridina in the same tank resulting in lots of mutations. Beautiful shrimp. My favourite are the blue bolt.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Oct 2011)

logi-cat said:
			
		

> Hi, I was wondering what shrimp(s) do people keep or want to keep in their aquarium.


. 

Amano and blue pearl. Will probably go for crystals (again) for my next shrimp tank.


----------



## si-man (9 Oct 2011)

amano and crs.


----------



## fish bait (12 Oct 2011)

Hi all, 4 amanos, but I would like to get some cherries, the only thing is I think they are a bit small for my tank, I have an Angel which is growing a bit large,but then I could get rid.


----------



## L_Plates (27 Oct 2011)

10 CRS and 2 Japonica.

The CRS look so small against the Japonica Shrimp.

LP


----------



## daniel19831123 (27 Oct 2011)

The japonica is from me?


----------



## L_Plates (27 Oct 2011)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> The japonica is from me?




Sure is Daniel 

LP


----------



## Bungy (27 Oct 2011)

2000 x RCS Var. Red. (Standard, Sakura and Red Fire)
40 x RCS Var. Orange
10 x RCS Var. Yellow
5 x Rili
30 x CRS Grade B - SS (+ lots of new babies)
15 X CBS Grade B (+ lots of new babies)
2 x Amano
10 x Taiwan Blues
2 x Wood shrimp - female berried.


----------



## jacko32 (27 Oct 2011)

i have 6 yamato and 13  Paracaridina spec. 'Princess Bee'


----------



## Kazuya (8 Nov 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> These arent my shrimp but thought they deserve a wider audience    (someone else had asked to repost and they were ok with it...
> 
> Currently just have RCS and amano
> 
> ...



Those are Nick's pictures.   

I have a few humble shrimp. I do not own a lens like the one above. This is the best I can do with a point and shoot.








Hide and seek is fun. F1 mitchling on the left.



Blue bolt.




Currently have
3 Taiwan King kong
3 Blue bolts
4 panda
6 F1 mitchlings.
CRS grades S-SSS+
CBS S-SSS


----------

